# Freebox Server accessible de l'iPad?



## Pooki (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Y a t il un moyen d'accéder à Freebox Server de son iPad et de récupérer des fichiers dessus (pdf notamment)?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## labernee (7 Avril 2012)

Pooki a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Y a t il un moyen d'accéder à Freebox Server de son iPad et de récupérer des fichiers dessus (pdf notamment)?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Salut,

http://www.quelles-nouvelles.com/2011/07/serveur-upnp-freebox-iphone


Joyeuses Pâques


----------



## lineakd (8 Avril 2012)

@pooki, tu peux aussi te servir de tiod ou de goodreader.


----------

